# Fox F46-251 Midi Lathe , near new !!! now sold



## Blister (12 Aug 2008)

Selling this Fox F46-251 Midi Lathe with chuck , revolving centre , drive centre , screw chuck , drill chuck etc , 

Its only been used to turn 2 pens !!!!! , and I used it  







and






and






also 






any interest :lol: 

collection only from Dagenham Essex as its to big to post  

PM or ring me on 07968 109261 

Allen


----------



## wizer (12 Aug 2008)

you selling up Blister?

You haven't put prices on anything btw


----------



## Blister (12 Aug 2008)

WiZeR":1kz3js0z said:


> you selling up Blister?
> 
> You haven't put prices on anything btw



No Not selling up , I have to much turning equipment :lol: 

And I am off to buy another lot :wink: 

Prices frighten people off , best to see what offers are forthcoming 

to be honest , dont get much responce from the forum , but like to offer thing to members first , before going on you know where :wink:


----------



## wizer (12 Aug 2008)

Blister":onk2sn07 said:


> And I am off to buy another lot :wink:



Always good to hear


----------



## Blister (13 Aug 2008)

No interest here ?

:?


----------



## The Shark (13 Aug 2008)

Sorry Blister, not interested at the moment, but thanks for considering members of the forum.

Malc


----------



## Jenx (21 Aug 2008)

Wish I had a bit more cash free, Blister.. thats just what I need for my Dad. 

Good luck in getting in sold though... tidy wee bit of kit it looks too !
8) 8)


----------



## Blister (25 Aug 2008)

Last day on here , I will be listing the kit on Ebay tonight if no interest 

Thanks


----------



## PAC (25 Aug 2008)

The only thing that puts me off is the fact you live about 300 miles from me!


----------



## Blister (25 Aug 2008)

PAC":mpiqf4hp said:


> The only thing that puts me off is the fact you live about 300 miles from me!



You could :-

Move closer :lol: 

Treat the wife to a weekend in the Olympic city 8) 

Come down to my Bash on 6th September  

or ask if any forum members are planning a trip down south :wink: 

just a few suggestions


----------



## PAC (25 Aug 2008)

Sorry, can't make it to your bash and my wife has had enough holidays this year. :x 

Please PM me with the price you're looking for, for this setup.


----------



## Blister (25 Aug 2008)

Now on ebay 220273455507


----------



## Blister (21 Sep 2008)

Still here 

£200 if anyone want to have a go :lol: 8)


----------



## Blister (30 Sep 2008)

Give away price and no ones interested :? 

Perhaps I should try a woodturning forum , O sorry this is one :lol: 

So where should I try selling this now ? any ideas ?



:wink:


----------



## beejay (30 Sep 2008)

Hi Blister,
Youve no chance at that price!
You might get a sale at £150 with the chuck.
regards, beejay


----------



## Blister (30 Sep 2008)

look here £211.85

http://www.poolewood.co.uk/acatalog/Lat ... ional.html

and here £80.58

http://www.poolewood.co.uk/acatalog/Fox_Chucks.html

and that's without the Jacobs chuck 


so over £300 to buy new , and its use to date , 2 pens !


----------



## beejay (30 Sep 2008)

The lathe can be bought for a lot less than that and the chuck also.
Probably around £230 for the lot, new.
Yours is second hand so the price should reflect that and at £150 it would really be a bargain. Or throw in a nice set of 5 tools as a starter kit say, at £180, and you might get some takers.
Dont leave yourself short of tools though  
regards, beejay


----------



## xraymtb (30 Sep 2008)

The lathe is £169 at Rutlands. Even in as new condition, I wouldn't pay over £120 for the lathe alone as a second hand purchase.

With the chuck, and at £150, I would agree you may get interest, but not at £200.


----------



## Blister (12 Oct 2008)

Sold for £200 

Thanks Tony 

Hope you enjoy the lathe :lol:


----------

